# November Acquisitions



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

Went to the Barbour shop in York and bought a flat cap of Woosterian proportions.


----------



## DCLawyer68 (Jun 1, 2009)

Today, I stopped into Brooks Brothers with their F&F sale in full bloom.

I had my eye on their dark gray herringbone, which is the one I had in law school. I had grown out of it when I started exercising a few years back, and had to trade it in for all they had at the time, a more run of the mill gray.

I tried on their Fitzgerald model, which fit like a glove.

I don't recall putting a jacket on that felt it was more "made for me," including a MTM suit I purchased this fall. All that needed work was shortening the sleeves.

It's been a while since I've bought a coat (and even much longer since I purchased a suit) at Brooks Brothers, but I was very impressed (even more with 25% off!).

Throw in some argyle socks, and I'm happy.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks to positive reviews by HistoryDoc in previous threads, I just purchased a new wallet from Colonel Littleton. They're a great company to do business with (they send email notifications that seem to be written by an actual human being, include all sorts of interesting literature on their products and philosophy, and send a Jr. Moon Pie with every purchase) and produce a great product right here in the U.S. 

I got this wallet -


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

These just showed up on the doorstep:




























I'm saving money the way eagle does. :biggrin2:


----------



## unmodern (Aug 10, 2009)

One of the perks of living in New Haven: I dropped by the Salvation Army, where for $1.99 I bought a like-new Press paisley tie that's a dead ringer for this one:

https://jpressonline.com/neckwear_patterned_detail.php?ix=56

Except it's deep green with sky-blue paisleys bordered in a pastel pink. I also passed up a pristine madeinusa navy-based paisley (forget the maker) and a knit silk square-end navy, cause I already have one each of those.


----------



## 88 Pelican (Dec 8, 2008)

I bought this sweater from BB - I have the exact same one in navy blue, and it has become my favorite sweater. Too casual for the office, but I bought another one anyway!

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...lor=CLARET&sort_by=&sectioncolor=&sectionsize=


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

Coleman said:


> and send a Jr. Moon Pie with every purchase)


That was no Moon Pie-you just ate a coin purse! 

From BB sale, a few more CC OCBDs-white, blue, ecru. A couple of ties-the slim Ancient Madder tartan and the burgundy Uni stripe. And a pair of the dark brown FF luxury cords from the clearance section. And a boater. 

@AlanC-thoes suede monks epitomize autumn. :aportnoy:


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

Mad Hatter said:


> That was no Moon Pie-you just ate a coin purse!


_<cough> _I think I've got a problem.


----------



## tonylumpkin (Jun 12, 2007)

AlanC said:


> These just showed up on the doorstep...


They just "showed up" on your doorstep? I see.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Shocking but true. A guy in a white truck pulled up, dropped the box on my doorstep, rang my doorbell, then pulled away before I could stop him. Good thing they turned out to be the right size.


----------



## chiamdream (Aug 7, 2009)

Gorgeous Aldens. In response to an e-mail inquiry I sent last week, I today received a replacement set of laces for my Indy boots, in Alden stationary that looks 30 years old. What a great company. 

Via eBay, this . This was a particularly sweet score for me - my father has had one of these longer than I've been alive, and I always coveted it. I've been watching eBay for at least six months. Glad I was patient, it fits great.


----------



## theCardiffGiant (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm no competition for the lot of you, but I accompanied my wife to some nearby outlets and at the J. Crew Outlet picked up three ties, two pocket squares, and a pair of chinos that had made their way down from the regular store (i.e., not outlet versions but the real thing). One tie is an Italian-made silk knit in navy and maroon, the others, both repp ties, are American-made of English silk. Each cost about $10.

Of the pocket squares ($3.50 a piece), one featured polar bears on green and purple, the other martini glasses on red. They're a little out of character, but well-made and well worth it. The chinos were $18.

I also picked up a new watch band from BB for about $3 (it seemed better made than the 346 straps but had no tags, hence the lower price).

Lastly I picked up a casual RL Polo cotton blazer for $50, which I'd been eying for some time to wear with jeans.

Now, if it were still October I could brag about some higher quality items, but that's not bad for a young month.


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

Martegani loafers, and Incotex trou


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Manx Tweed (thrifted)









Norman Hilton woven silk 3/2 sack (needs a pressing) (thrifted)

















Made in England Four Climes (Baracuta's US name) G-9 in 100% cotton (eBayed)


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Love that Norman Hilton. Great find.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

AlanC said:


> These just showed up on the doorstep:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous shoes! On a lighter note, how's that savings plan working for you? I hope, better than it does for me! LOL. :crazy:


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

Cardinal: I was eyeing that Baracuta you got on Ebay, but for some reason decided against bidding. It looks great, and I'm glad it has gone to a deserving home!


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Alan & Eagle,
Your recent acquisitions made Uncle Warren so jealous that we went out an acquired a railroad. Keep up the good work.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

a tie via PS,
nappa slippers (navy) via BB, 
an extra pair of gabarines via BB,
and some wool rib socks via LE


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Sir Cingle said:


> Cardinal: I was eyeing that Baracuta you got on Ebay, but for some reason decided against bidding. It looks great, and I'm glad it has gone to a deserving home!


Thank for the compliment - I'm glad you didn't bid, nor did others for some reason, and I won the jacket for $35 shipped. A great deal on an all cotton version of the Baracuta. May you find another at a similar price in excellent condition!

Now the hunt begins for a navy version :devil:


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

^Cardinal: That's actually why I didn't bid on the khaki baracuta--I really want a navy one! Let the hunt begin!


----------



## Nerev (Apr 25, 2009)

Alan, beautiful shoes. I was at the Alden San Francisco store this past Saturday, and I was eyeing that exact pair of suede monks and suede chuckas. Was stunning in person!


----------



## CrackedCrab (Sep 23, 2008)

^^Those suede monks are hot Alan. I never think of that shoe when I think Alden -- it's good to see some other models besides the usual cordovan lineup. 

I got a good deal on a Brioni windowpane dress shirt on ebay, and some red cashmere socks for the holidays, but Mr. Postman has not delivered them yet.


----------



## Tonyp (May 8, 2007)

Great posts Guys. I got a pair of Alden #8 shell wingtips with the commando sole from A of C on the Leydon Last. Waiting for the UPS man any day. After I saw Mac's pair of PTB in Black Shell with the commando sole I thought that they wouold be a perfect shoe for weekends and Rainy days. looking forward to their arrival like a newborn.


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

Two beautiful Viyella shirts from 32rollandrock, which arraived unsolicted and in my size! And a gorgreous Harris tweed jacket, just $15 from my local Goodwill.

And all in my new (and permanent) size! :icon_smile:


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

tonylumpkin said:


> They just "showed up" on your doorstep? I see.


Actually, beautiful sometimes things _do_ just show up on one's doorstep, unbidden and unexpectedly... at least, they do to mine, as both you and 32rollandrock know, tonyl! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

CrackedCrab said:


> ^^Those suede monks are hot Alan. I never think of that shoe when I think Alden -- it's good to see some other models besides the usual cordovan lineup.
> 
> I got a good deal on a Brioni windowpane dress shirt on ebay, and some red cashmere socks for the holidays, but Mr. Postman has not delivered them yet.


Alden dark brown suede


----------



## CrackedCrab (Sep 23, 2008)

^^ well played Sir. Something now tells me November may be Alden suede month for me...


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

CrackedCrab said:


> ^^ well played Sir. Something now tells me November may be Alden suede month for me...


You will be pleased!


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie (Jul 7, 2008)

The spats I ordered from Ascot Top Hats about two months ago have arrived:




They are made of soft wool felt rather than boxcloth but they have all the traditional proper leather bindings and belt. 

They cost 50 quid when I ordered them but now they are £90! Thank goodness I got them when I did...


----------



## Reds & Tops (Feb 20, 2009)

mcarthur said:


> Alden dark brown suede


Great acquisition, Mac!


----------



## JibranK (May 28, 2007)

Cardcaptor Charlie said:


> The spats I ordered from Ascot Top Hats about two months ago have arrived:
> 
> They are made of soft wool felt rather than boxcloth but they have all the traditional proper leather bindings and belt.
> 
> They cost 50 quid when I ordered them but now they are £90! Thank goodness I got them when I did...


Eek. I had been waiting to see someone's before buying my own, but the price rise makes that unlikely now.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Reds & Tops said:


> Great acquisition, Mac!


thank you


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Yesterday turned out to be Knitwear Wednesday as I ended up with these four 'new' pieces:

First, from thrift:

RL Polo lambswool:










RL Polo hand knit shawl collar, not nearly as bright in real life as it appears in the pics. My wife hates it. Anybody know the vintage?



















To keep my Trad credentials in order, a Shetland from the thrift exchange (also disliked by my wife):










My favorite of the bunch, an Alan Paine cashmere argyle vest. My, I love nice cashmere:


----------



## CrackedCrab (Sep 23, 2008)

I love the 3rd one down, the shetland argyle.

Made in Hong Kong is a relatively good sign on the red Polo.

Funny how you phrase getting the sweaters, like it just happened to you, like the Aldens, lol...That is my approach to purchases too.:icon_smile_big:

I got some Carolina Artisans cranberry red cashmere sox:


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^I have one pair of Carolina Artisans socks, and it's possibly my favorite pair. Too bad they went under.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

AlanC said:


> Yesterday turned out to be Knitwear Wednesday as I ended up with these four 'new' pieces:
> 
> First, from thrift:
> 
> ...


Nice stuff Alan. A couple things look a bit wintry in appearance for Alabama, but You are far more enlightened than I as to what people in Alabama wear in the winter. (From Michigan, we just figure that you spend the time between football and baseball seasons resting in hammocks and enjoying 80 degree weather. AND I AM NOT stereotyping!!)


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^You are correct that they would not be of great use in the warm climes of Dixie (the Polo lambwool and Paine vest excepted), but I have removed to more wintry lands, alas. The people talk funny and can't cook, but I can use all my knit and outer wear.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Best of luck in your endeavors up North!! I'm sure you'll put those sweaters to good (and tasteful) use!


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

AlanC said:


> Yesterday turned out to be Knitwear Wednesday as I ended up with these four 'new' pieces:
> 
> First, from thrift:
> 
> ...


I am impressed that you can wear small size. You have done extremely well


----------



## Sean1982 (Sep 7, 2009)

Cardcaptor Charlie said:


> The spats I ordered from Ascot Top Hats about two months ago have arrived:
> 
> They are made of soft wool felt rather than boxcloth but they have all the traditional proper leather bindings and belt.
> 
> They cost 50 quid when I ordered them but now they are £90! Thank goodness I got them when I did...


My word, they are wonderful!

I have a devil of a time finding vintage spats, as I have size 11 extra wide feet! I was thinking of some new ones when finances allow (as they will not be daily wear!), but the rise also puts me off.

Any tips for alternatives?


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

Spats? Really?


----------



## pvpatty (Jun 5, 2008)

C&J for Polo calf tassels.


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

I've gone a little bit corduroy crazy this month. These Ralph Lauren and Rugby sales were just too tempting and I just picked up a green OCBD from Rugby along with some dark brown cords. My only other cords were cord jeans from J Crew and I wanted something heavier. I then paid a visit to Ralph's regular website and picked up 4 pairs of cords in a light yellow,olive,sage green, and navy. I was tempted to get a pair in a rose pink color too, but I stopped myself. The total was only about $350 for all 6 items though so I think I did pretty well. I'll post pictures when everything comes in. I also got a Pea Coat from J Crew and I can't wait to wear it. The fit is damn near perfect.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

TweedyDon said:


> Actually, beautiful sometimes things _do_ just show up on one's doorstep, unbidden and unexpectedly... at least, they do to mine, as both you and 32rollandrock know, tonyl! :icon_smile_wink:


Thanks for the kind words. Thrifting has been unbelievably hot here as of late. Got a pair of made-in-Italy JM spectators in brown and ivory from the Army yesterday, along with a blue silk-cotton-cashmere Peter Millar sweater vest and a mint BB OCBD and a pristine (albeit empty, thank God) Peacock brand can of lima beans (empty) that scant research indicates is from the 1940s. I know nothing about the latter, but an appraiser on Antiques Roadshow recently said a not-so-big collection of cans from the 1890s was worth twenty grand, so I thought I'd take a chance and see what happens on the Bay. Today, the other Army in town yielded another BB OCBD for $1.87 (half-off). Then I went to Goodwill and nearly did something I have never, ever done in a thrift store: Use a shopping cart. A very nice tweed HSM sport coat. A gorgeous Christy's driving cap. A couple casual shirts, one from LE, the other by JAB. A NWT turtle hood suitable for the Arctic. A nice no-name case for the RL sunglasses I got there last time for 79 cents. A NWT LE cotton knit tie, snowflake motif, that'll work great for the holidays. I'm most proud, however, of what I left behind. Exercising remarkable, and rare, restraint, I passed on a couple of camel-hair sport coats because I already have enough of them and the brands--JAB and HSM--weren't good enough to justify repeats. Also left behind a pair of JM made-in-Italy almost-mint (I suspect the slight scuffs could have been buffed out) boots because they were 10.5's and I didn't want to hassle with selling them (if anyone wants 'em sight-unseen, I'm happy to go back, the total cost including shipping would be about $15 CONUS). I can't recall the brand, but a lovely houndstooth jacket with a Barney's of NY label that wasn't my size, plus it was ventless. Two mint Harris Tweed coats, both a bit snug, plus I already have enough. A new Viyella tie--would've bought it, even though I already have a ton of ties, but they wanted $4, which I considered outrageous. I've been so busy I haven't had a chance to go thrifting for nearly two weeks. I guess stuff accumulates.

The best, however, arrived a few days ago in the mail. Took a gamble on shopgoodwill.com and paid $100 for a Girard Perregaux watch, even though I know nothing about watches. Regretted it almost immediately--how do I know if it's genuine, what if it doesn't run, etc. Works like a champ, it's the real deal and my jeweler tells me it's worth $500. So happy.

Sorry for no pics--too much volume and too many leaves that need raking now.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

> Works like a champ, it's the real deal and my jeweler tells me it's worth $500. So happy.


Wow, what a deal! Glad it worked out so well.

I had to visit the tailor, so I stopped at a 346 store. Saw a few sweaters I recalled from last year tucked in a corner adjacent to a rack of off-season clothes @70% off. Asked if the sweaters were also the same discount, and was told Yes. They were also eligible for the 25%-off sale, and I had a $20 rewards card. I ended up with one of the NOS Scottish-made Italian cashmere v-necks in Elderberry for $27.00 OTD!


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

32rollandrock said:


> Two mint Harris Tweed coats... I already have enough.


Not possible! :devil:


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

jcrew chambray:


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

TweedyDon said:


> Not possible! :devil:


It's very possible to have too many tweed jackets, especially when you find a note from your wife on the closet that was once all hers and now contains an ever-growing number of your own garments: "Eviction notice: All men's clothing still in this closet on Friday will be sent to Goodwill." Ouch. Having either a magic closet or one larger than most people's homes, you wouldn't know about such things.


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

32rollandrock said:


> Having either a magic closet or one larger than most people's homes, you wouldn't know about such things.


Two words: Attic conversion.

Congratulations on the Girard Perregaux, by the way--that's a superb find!


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

TweedyDon said:


> Congratulations on the Girard Perregaux, by the way--that's a superb find!


Thanks. I'll post a picture as soon as I can find the USB cable for my camera--it seems to have disappeared amid the pile of thrifted shirts, jackets, etc., some of which will soon be appearing on the exchange.


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

That's a really beautiful watch--congratulations!

Now you just need to use some of your plentiful luck find some 16.5--36 OCBDs or French cuffs for the Exchange! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

Thrift motherlode yesterday:

4 BB must iron ocbd's: blue, white, blue uni stripe, red uni stripe

Filson original wool shirt

Press foulard tie, brown rooster knit tie, and BB tie


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Cardcaptor Charlie said:


> The spats I ordered from Ascot Top Hats about two months ago have arrived:
> 
> They are made of soft wool felt rather than boxcloth but they have all the traditional proper leather bindings and belt.
> 
> They cost 50 quid when I ordered them but now they are £90! Thank goodness I got them when I did...


What's the point of wearing these? I ask in all seriousness.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

CMDC said:


> Thrift motherlode yesterday:
> 
> 4 BB must iron ocbd's: blue, white, blue uni stripe, red uni stripe
> 
> ...


I must live in the wrong place; I never find a thing worth purchasing in thrift stores. In fact, upon leaving the store, I often fear that I've caught something---my hands never feel clean---and no, it's not mental.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

CMDC said:


> Thrift motherlode yesterday:
> 
> 4 BB must iron ocbd's: blue, white, blue uni stripe, red uni stripe
> 
> ...


Wow. All from one store?


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

^Yup. The bb ocbds were all from the same person--the drycleaning tags were still on them. There were a couple of pinpoints and non irons that I left there but there must have been a total of 10 shirts, all in my size, from the same dude. This almost never happens. I've found ocbds pretty hard to find in decent condition.

I also saw something that I'd never seen before--a JPress flannel shirt. It was older--San Francisco on the tag and it seemed to be geared toward outdoors wear, sans coat, as it had some lining in the cuffs and collar.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Pentheos said:


> What's the point of wearing these? I ask in all seriousness.


Charlie is sort of our forum specialist in wearing antiquated clothing, some of which he can legitimately get away with because he's in a British university context.


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

My God, 32, that was one good visit to the thrift store! I wish I could find *one* of those items.


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie (Jul 7, 2008)

Pentheos said:


> What's the point of wearing these? I ask in all seriousness.


To stop the top of my Oxfords from getting muddied and wet when in morning dress of course.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

CMDC said:


> ^Yup. The bb ocbds were all from the same person--the drycleaning tags were still on them. There were a couple of pinpoints and non irons that I left there but there must have been a total of 10 shirts, all in my size, from the same dude. This almost never happens. I've found ocbds pretty hard to find in decent condition.
> 
> I also saw something that I'd never seen before--a JPress flannel shirt. It was older--San Francisco on the tag and it seemed to be geared toward outdoors wear, sans coat, as it had some lining in the cuffs and collar.


And I thought I had done well--makes my streak look like a trip to K Mart. I'll be in D.C. sometime early next year. If you would be so kind as to PM the name/location of this store, I'll tell you where you can catch a half-dozen 24-inch trout in the space of 45 minutes.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I've been looking for a shawl collar cardigan, came upon this today:


----------



## Reds & Tops (Feb 20, 2009)

Alan, I'm jealous of that find. It's great. If by some chance you end up not liking the fit, you know where to find me!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
LOL! If it were a large, I would be jealous as well...AlanC, that is a very handsome cardigan and a purchase that, I suspect, you are going to enjoy greatly. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Cardcaptor Charlie said:


> To stop the top of my Oxfords from getting muddied and wet when in morning dress of course.


Oh, I thought you might be in a marching band.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Reds & Tops said:


> Alan, I'm jealous of that find. It's great. If by some chance you end up not liking the fit, you know where to find me!


Although it's not my size, I'll second that--stunning. Suberb. Smashing, and inspirational. I'm now on the hunt, albeit for something more gray...


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Thanks for the very kind words. It really is a fantastic sweater. There is some slight pilling, but nothing that can't be removed pretty easily and quickly.

Believe it or not, it was not my big find yesterday. I also got this, although it's not particularly Tradly, I suppose. It is a 3/2 roll, though:


----------



## FlashForFreedom (May 16, 2009)

Hitting up the sales and stocking up for spring and summer:
Brooks Brothers Patch Madras Shorts (60% off)
2x Bills Poplin Khakis near 50% off at STP - my first venture with the M3 cut, we'll see how these turn out. I usually get M2s and take the legs in an inch to make them a little slimmer.


----------



## Tonyp (May 8, 2007)

AlanC said:


> ^Thanks for the very kind words. It really is a fantastic sweater. There is some slight pilling, but nothing that can't be removed pretty easily and quickly.
> 
> Believe it or not, it was not my big find yesterday. I also got this, although it's not particularly Tradly, I suppose. It is a 3/2 roll, though:


Don't tell us that you picked up a Kiton Sportcoat for $5.99! That is a crime that should be severly punished.:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Tonyp said:


> Don't tell us that you picked up a Kiton Sportcoat for $5.99! That is a crime that should be severly punished.:icon_smile_wink:


White tags were 50% off. :biggrin2:


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Unbelievable find, Alan. Does it fit you?


----------



## CrackedCrab (Sep 23, 2008)

I just wrecked the Neiman's Veteran's day 25% sale:
2 Borrelli shirts in lilac windowpane and blue micro-gingham,
2 Falke socks - they have anice blue diamond overpattern, bad pic.
not pictured: cool NDC(?) moccasins they needed to send from another store, and a brown alligator belt I didn't really need but couldn't resist.
:teacha:


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Orgetorix said:


> Unbelievable find, Alan. Does it fit you?


Yeah, crazy. You can decide.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

AlanC said:


> Yeah, crazy. You can decide.


Yup, that works. Seems like the thrift gods are smiling on many these days...


----------



## CrackedCrab (Sep 23, 2008)

That is the best $5.99 spent in the history of mankind.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

AlanC said:


> Yeah, crazy. You can decide.


Personally I think it looks a little big in the shoulders and chest. You'd better send it my way.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

CrackedCrab said:


> That is the best $5.99 spent in the history of mankind.


No, it was half-off. So he had enough left for some Alden shell cordovan...


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Yes, it was half off. The 'extra' money was used on the Polo shawl cardigan, which actually cost more than the Kiton did.

Orgetorix, you go wait by the mailbox until it comes.


----------



## DCLawyer68 (Jun 1, 2009)

To my BB charcoal tweed I added a couple sweaters from Press - the light blue Shaggy Dog and the camel fair isle vest.

Now I'm done for November - really.


----------



## WindsorNot (Aug 7, 2009)

Great pants at a good price. I'm jazzed.


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

Press sale purchases!

1) Fair isle sweater vest:

2) Burgandy wool v-neck sweater:

3) Pink end-on-end shirt:

https://jpressonline.com/shirts_solid_detail.php?ix=1

4) Green knit tie (50% off in store):

https://jpressonline.com/neckwear_solid_detail.php?ix=4

5) Regimental tie (50% off in store):

https://jpressonline.com/neckwear_striped_detail.php?ix=7

6) Surcingle belt:

https://jpressonline.com/accessories_belts_surcingle_detail.php?ix=12

All in all, not a bad haul. As noted above, my local Press has a bunch of ties that are 50% off. Everything else is 25% off.


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

What is the promo code for the 25% off?


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

HistoryDoc said:


> What is the promo code for the 25% off?


PSNOV09, right?


----------



## nringo (Oct 5, 2007)

WindsorNot said:


> Great pants at a good price. I'm jazzed.


Where'd you get them? I would love a pair of those for the holidays.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Found a cool old BB wash and wear khaki poplin suit today, 3/2, sack etc.
I really like the color, almost a straight khaki, no 0olive or green to the color at all.
Should be fun to wear, it's very unstructured (and a _little_ broken in) so I think I can get away with wearing it almost casually during the summer.

Alan, Great finds on those RL Shawl collars.
Though I think you should listen to your wife and get rid of that first one, preferably by listing it on the thrift exchange :icon_smile_big:.*

*Does smileys go inside, or outside of periods? My MLA manual is at home.


----------



## Acacian (Jul 10, 2007)

Thrifted this Brooks Bros coat today:
https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa..._Id=1403789&Parent_Id=222&default_color=KHAKI

I've been needing a high quality "urban businessman" type raincoat for a while and this definitely does the trick.


----------



## PKJR (Nov 7, 2009)

Acacian said:


> Thrifted this Brooks Bros coat today:
> https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa..._Id=1403789&Parent_Id=222&default_color=KHAKI
> 
> I've been needing a high quality "urban businessman" type raincoat for a while and this definitely does the trick.


very nice


----------



## WindsorNot (Aug 7, 2009)

nringo said:


> Where'd you get them? I would love a pair of those for the holidays.


eBayed for a decent price from a vendor - Bill's Khakis.


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit (Dec 25, 2008)

From thrift:

- LL Bean Norweigan sweater in gray/red
- PRL Alpaca/cashmere sweater
- Vintage BB herringbone jacket
- Vintage BB poplin 2/3 rolling lapel sack suit
- Vintage BB no. 1 stripe tie (navy/red)
- 80's-90's plaid BB sportshirt


----------



## Reds & Tops (Feb 20, 2009)

My Pet, nice finds. 

This month was good to me, in addition to round one at Press I picked up two more shirts and another bow tie. 

I also stopped by Uniqlo in SOHO last Sunday. Not Trad, I Know - but the constant line outside intrigued me. I was pleasantly surprised to see very reasonably priced socks in a variety of patterns - solid, heather, argyle, check, etc. Needless to say I picked up quite a few.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

Reds & Tops said:


> My Pet, nice finds.
> 
> This month was good to me, in addition to round one at Press I picked up two more shirts and another bow tie.
> 
> I also stopped by Uniqlo in SOHO last Sunday. Not Trad, I Know - but the constant line outside intrigued me. I was pleasantly surprised to see very reasonably priced socks in a variety of patterns - solid, heather, argyle, check, etc. Needless to say I picked up quite a few.


Constant line? For what?


----------



## Reds & Tops (Feb 20, 2009)

I still don't know, but whenever I walk past there is almost always a line outside of the store. Their prices are decent, but I personally don't understand it.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

WindsorNot said:


> eBayed for a decent price from a vendor - Bill's Khakis.


Is that the store in Colorado?


----------



## C. Sharp (Dec 18, 2008)

I am not thinking 4 for a Viyella tie is that bad if it is one of the old high wool content ties and it is in an attractive design. That said you a certainly one of the best at finding good stuff. Thanks for sharing.:icon_smile: 


32rollandrock said:


> Thanks for the kind words. Thrifting has been unbelievably hot here as of late. Got a pair of made-in-Italy JM spectators in brown and ivory from the Army yesterday, along with a blue silk-cotton-cashmere Peter Millar sweater vest and a mint BB OCBD and a pristine (albeit empty, thank God) Peacock brand can of lima beans (empty) that scant research indicates is from the 1940s. I know nothing about the latter, but an appraiser on Antiques Roadshow recently said a not-so-big collection of cans from the 1890s was worth twenty grand, so I thought I'd take a chance and see what happens on the Bay. Today, the other Army in town yielded another BB OCBD for $1.87 (half-off). Then I went to Goodwill and nearly did something I have never, ever done in a thrift store: Use a shopping cart. A very nice tweed HSM sport coat. A gorgeous Christy's driving cap. A couple casual shirts, one from LE, the other by JAB. A NWT turtle hood suitable for the Arctic. A nice no-name case for the RL sunglasses I got there last time for 79 cents. A NWT LE cotton knit tie, snowflake motif, that'll work great for the holidays. I'm most proud, however, of what I left behind. Exercising remarkable, and rare, restraint, I passed on a couple of camel-hair sport coats because I already have enough of them and the brands--JAB and HSM--weren't good enough to justify repeats. Also left behind a pair of JM made-in-Italy almost-mint (I suspect the slight scuffs could have been buffed out) boots because they were 10.5's and I didn't want to hassle with selling them (if anyone wants 'em sight-unseen, I'm happy to go back, the total cost including shipping would be about $15 CONUS). I can't recall the brand, but a lovely houndstooth jacket with a Barney's of NY label that wasn't my size, plus it was ventless. Two mint Harris Tweed coats, both a bit snug, plus I already have enough. A new Viyella tie--would've bought it, even though I already have a ton of ties, but they wanted $4, which I considered outrageous. I've been so busy I haven't had a chance to go thrifting for nearly two weeks. I guess stuff accumulates.
> 
> The best, however, arrived a few days ago in the mail. Took a gamble on shopgoodwill.com and paid $100 for a Girard Perregaux watch, even though I know nothing about watches. Regretted it almost immediately--how do I know if it's genuine, what if it doesn't run, etc. Works like a champ, it's the real deal and my jeweler tells me it's worth $500. So happy.
> 
> Sorry for no pics--too much volume and too many leaves that need raking now.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

I just won this seeming beaut (although I'd prefer non-leather buttons) - .


----------



## TRH (Sep 6, 2009)

^ Simply put, that is one gorgeous sportcoat.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Coleman said:


> I just won this seeming beaut (although I'd prefer non-leather buttons) - .


Gorgeous! Leather buttons are both classic and 'in', however if you want horn on the cheap go to a thrift store, find a jacket with buttons you want, harvest buttons, toss jacket. If it makes you feel better find something moth ridden or orphaned suit jackets.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks, TRH and Alan. I'm excited to receive it. I'll probably stick with the leather buttons. It's nice to have details with a bit of variety in one's jackets.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

Reds & Tops said:


> I still don't know, but whenever I walk past there is almost always a line outside of the store. Their prices are decent, but I personally don't understand it.


Is it normal for people to wait in line for popular stores in NYC?


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

I have a pair of vintage khakis from uniglo, the quality and details are great, for $35/pair I'd wait in line too.

Fun day at the thrift store, lots of stuff that reminded me of a few of my favorite blogs ( A Continous Lean, Mr Mort, and A Restless Transplant):
-old script logo LLBean chamosis shirt (going to try and shrink it down a size in the dryer)
-an old American Flag
-two "guarenteed to bleed indian madras" shirts
-a LLBean raincoat/wondbreaker
-a used pair of shrink to fit 501s (my old work jeans bit the dust last weekend)
-a NWT pair of Keds, I hadn't even seen the brand since I was a kid, no idea if they're still in business. Flimsier than I remebered, but they look like sperry CVOs nd for $2 I don't mind.


----------



## unmodern (Aug 10, 2009)

It's been a busy month for the ole grad student stipend. I got this sweater from Bean:










Disasters in the realm of OTR shirts (I am very thin) has prompted me to venture into MTM. So I ordered a white Lands End 80s OCBD---with the F&F discount, it was $44 shipped. Anyone know how often Lands End runs this sale? You can bet I'm on their email list now. If the shirt fits pretty well I'm looking to order a gingham and a tattersall in December to round out my collection for now.

Best of all, I snagged this fresh-looking houndstooth for $25 shipped:

The lister obviously doesn't know what they're doing (top button buttoned in all pictures; no fabric listed although the tag clearly says "All Wool"), so I'm hoping it's as awesome of a steal as it seems. Also, it's hard to tell since it's fully buttoned up but it looks this might have a killer 3/2 roll. I randomly stumbled upon this listing while trying to compare measurements of 37R's and 38S's.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> -old script logo LLBean chamosis shirt (going to try and shrink it down a size in the dryer)


I just shrunk a Weatherproof-brand chamois shirt yesterday. It was a medium that fit like a large. I washed it on the hot cycle and then put it in the dryer on high until it was completely dry. It's still about a hair too big in the shoulders, but otherwise a much better fit.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

unmodern said:


> Best of all, I snagged this fresh-looking houndstooth for $25 shipped:
> 
> The lister obviously doesn't know what they're doing (top button buttoned in all pictures; no fabric listed although the tag clearly says "All Wool"), so I'm hoping it's as awesome of a steal as it seems. Also, it's hard to tell since it's fully buttoned up but it looks this might have a killer 3/2 roll. I randomly stumbled upon this listing while trying to compare measurements of 37R's and 38S's.


Don't want to be a buzz kill - I've done this same thing myself - but the coat has darts if you look at the enlarged pics. It'll still be a great 3/2.5 roll since I see many vintage jacket lapels rolled that way, but I don't think it's a true 3/2. In either case, its a fantastic looking houndstooth and an even better price (I was on a grad student stipend myself not too long ago)


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Some new stuff for now:

LLB white/green uni stripe OCBD (wow, these are heavy)
LLB blucher mocs

Some used stuff for later:

BB patch madras short sleeve shirt
BB patch madras shorts
BB lightweight blue shorts

(The patch madras shorts are pretty awesome, see for yourselves)


----------



## unmodern (Aug 10, 2009)

Cardinals5 said:


> Don't want to be a buzz kill - I've done this same thing myself - but the coat has darts if you look at the enlarged pics. It'll still be a great 3/2.5 roll since I see many vintage jacket lapels rolled that way, but I don't think it's a true 3/2. In either case, its a fantastic looking houndstooth and an even better price (I was on a grad student stipend myself not too long ago)


Yes I know it has darts. I am too thin (and young) to wear a sack properly.

Is there some relation between darts and a roll? As in, darted jackets generally have 2.5 but not 2? I am asking because I honestly do not know.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

unmodern said:


> Yes I know it has darts. I am too thin (and young) to wear a sack properly.
> 
> Is there some relation between darts and a roll? As in, darted jackets generally have 2.5 but not 2? I am asking because I honestly do not know.


There's no specific relationship between darts and the lapel roll that I know of - the only thing I've never seen is a one-button sack (not a DJ), but maybe others have seen one of those. If you're concerned about sack coats and waist suppression, i.e. the idea that sack coats are actually supposed to fit like a sack, I find that many vintage and current sack coats have nice waist suppression and more gently curving sides. As for age and size, I'm a youthful 34 years old :icon_smile_big: and a 39R and wear sack odd jackets and suits as much as I can - who doesn't love a vestigal button hole in a lapel?


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Cardinals5 said:


> I find that many vintage and current sack coats have nice waist suppression and more gently curving sides. As for age and size, I'm a youthful 34 years old :icon_smile_big: and a 39R and wear sack odd jackets and suits as much as I can - who doesn't love a vestigal button hole in a lapel?


Speaking for aging 44R's and S's everywhere, I hate you more than you can possibly know.


----------



## 44Blue (Aug 31, 2008)

The greatest acquisition of my short thrifting life: mint condition blue/black Filson Mackinaw Cruiser..$11.99 at the Manchester, CT Goodwill


----------



## C. Sharp (Dec 18, 2008)

Great score!:icon_smile:


44Blue said:


> The greatest acquisition of my short thrifting life: mint condition blue/black Filson Mackinaw Cruiser..$11.99 at the Manchester, CT Goodwill


----------



## Corcovado (Nov 24, 2007)

Pentheos said:


> Some new stuff for now:
> LLB white/green uni stripe OCBD (wow, these are heavy)


I love those heavy LL Bean shirts. Those are just about the only shirts I'll buy at full price, and anything else has to be at a steep discount.


----------



## WindsorNot (Aug 7, 2009)

32rollandrock said:


> Is that the store in Colorado?


No, it was from a relatively new fellow. I think I know which store you are referring to, as I've seen some of their items. They are rather inflexible in price.


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm getting everything from Ebay lately....

Harris tweed blazer

Museum Artifacts Passport tie










My first ever plain colored BB OCBD in Pink


----------



## notanut (Nov 2, 2009)

A number of nice items from Tweedy Don! 
A nice Harris Tweed sports coat off eBay.
A couple thrifted shirts (btw, is anyone here familiar with Ted Baker | London?)
A pair of black AE Eastons.
A pair of brown Hanover bluchers.
Some ties.
A bow tie off AlanC (score!)  
The pièce de résistance, a Donegal tweed sports coat off . It's a hell of a sports coat.


All in all, it's been one busy month.


----------



## Corcovado (Nov 24, 2007)

I eBay'd these Clarks, new sans box for about $50. I still don't know what they're called. I had been searching for a pair of these discontinued shoes for a long time, so I'm thrilled to have found them.

This month I also picked up a pair of M2 Bullard Field Pant from Bills.


----------



## Wrenkin (May 4, 2008)

Corcovado said:


> I love those heavy LL Bean shirts. Those are just about the only shirts I'll buy at full price, and anything else has to be at a steep discount.


Aren't they non-iron?


----------



## Corcovado (Nov 24, 2007)

Wrenkin said:


> Aren't they non-iron?


Yes they are and so am I.


----------



## jph712 (Mar 22, 2007)

2 LE Hyde Park OCBDs (One blue, the other patterned)
3 J Crew Essential Khakis (2 in British Khaki, 1 in Khaki)
2 sets of brand new laces for my Chippewa Upland Field Boots (not as easy to find as the boots)
1 set of instructions from the wife to stop buying things for myself this close to Christmas.


----------



## mpieniaz (Nov 17, 2009)

Been a good month for me. My first pairs of "nice" dress shoes. AE McClain in burgundy and AE Evanston in black. I have also recently got bitten by the Harris Tweed bug! Bought a black and white herringbone at the thrift store for $8 and a brown herringbone on Ebay for $29. I wore the brown one with a khaki and brown checked shirt, jeans and brown wingtips out for my birthday on Saturday and I received multiple compliments.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

mpieniaz said:


> Been a good month for me. My first pairs of "nice" dress shoes. AE McClain in burgundy and AE Evanston in black. I have also recently got bitten by the Harris Tweed bug! Bought a black and white herringbone at the thrift store for $8 and a brown herringbone on Ebay for $29. I wore the brown one with a khaki and brown checked shirt, jeans and brown wingtips out for my birthday on Saturday and I received multiple compliments.


Happy Birthday!


----------



## mpieniaz (Nov 17, 2009)

mcarthur said:


> Happy Birthday!


Thanks mcarthur!


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

I picked up my first Andover Shop purchase yesterday: a green-and-white Bengal striped button-down. It wasn't cheap, but it looks very nice and I wanted to see how much I would like an Andover Shop shirt.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

srivats said:


> jcrew chambray:


:aportnoy:

How much?



AlanC said:


> I've been looking for a shawl collar cardigan, came upon this today:


Wonderful!


----------



## Prepstyle (Jul 13, 2007)

*Ben Silver Inner Temple Tie*

Sold this as their "Georgetown Tie"


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

BB chocolate suede sneakers.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Wrenkin said:


> Aren't they non-iron?


I like the Bean OCBD shirts as well, they are non-iron, but it's not bad. The fabric is pretty nice. I detect very slightly less breathability, but I still like them a lot. And they hold up very very well. I have had a blue one that I wear all the time...for about 4 years and it looks almost new I'd say.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

I thought I could resist the Brooks '2 for $99' repps, but what's 2 more? :devil:


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

An otherwise very ho-hum thrifting run today was made much more worthwhile when I saw this in the display case: a vintage Dunhill pipe, for just $10. It certainly needs some refurbishment, but seems fundamentally sound. From the markings, it seems to have been made between 1927 and 1934.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Wow, great find and a beautiful pipe Orgetorix! The finish on the bowl looks pristine and the figuring is gorgeous! Not bad to find a $1000 pipe for $10.

My thrifting run was a good one today - some stuff for the exchange thread - but for me a pair of Polo made in Italy linen trousers, Berle Loro Piano gabs, a couple of 3/2 hopsack sport coats in wild summer colors (red and orange), a 2B Southwick yellow/tan seersucker sport coat with 3 patch pockets, and a pair of split toe bluchers in chili by John Ward. Unfortunately, I can only use the shoes for now and the rest has to packed away until next spring.


----------



## PKJR (Nov 7, 2009)

ksinc said:


> I thought I could resist the Brooks '2 for $99' repps, but what's 2 more? :devil:


same here guilty as charged


----------



## Corcovado (Nov 24, 2007)

From L to R: Brooks Brothers, Barbara Blank, Brooks Brothers, Barbara Blank


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

99 cent day at the thrift store, did't find anything but as I was leaving an employee put out pair of 14" Maine Hunting shoes, great condition, my size, old script logo bean.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Cardinals5 said:


> Unfortunately, I can only use the shoes for now and the rest has to packed away until next spring.


Yes, but how fun it is to unpack it all in the spring. And some items are invariably forgotten until then, which makes it all the more enjoyable.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

The lure of 40% off, plus an additional 10% off for the "early birds," proved too great to resist. With several Brooks Bucks cards in pocket, I ventured forth to check out the BB post Thanksgiving day sales, coming away with two Shetland Wool Cardigan Vests; one blue heather and the other an amber heather, if there is any such color(?); and an Argyle-Sutherland bow-tie. An extraordinarily patient gentleman at the BB outlet coached me through the knotting process, and at least with one effort in the store, I was able to achieve a very reasonable bow...so, against my better judgement, I bought the bow-tie! Now, if only I can repeat the process at home? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

eagle2250 said:


> The lure of 40% off, plus an additional 10% off for the "early birds," proved too great to resist. With several Brooks Bucks cards in pocket, I ventured forth to check out the BB post Thanksgiving day sales, coming away with two Shetland Wool Cardigan Vests; one blue heather and the other an amber heather, if there is any such color(?); and an Argyle-Sutherland bow-tie. An extraordinarily patient gentleman at the BB outlet coached me through the knotting process, and at least with one effort in the store, I was able to achieve a very reasonable bow...so, against my better judgement, I bought the bow-tie! Now, if only I can repeat the process at home? :icon_scratch:


My trick to getting a good, tight knot in a bow tie (only for adjustable ones) is to set the length fairly loose to begin, tie a normal knot, pull fairly hard on both sides of the adjustable straps simultaneously, which tightens the knot, and then set the length to the appropriate size of your neck. This can be a little tricky, but once you learn it you'll always have a great looking knot in your bow. Before learning this trick online, my bows were always too loose and looked miserable.


----------



## CM Wolff (Jun 7, 2006)

eagle2250 said:


> one blue heather and the other an amber heather, if there is any such color


If you really want to know, the "official" BB colors of the vests you bought are "lullaby" (the blue) and "marzipan" (the amber). 

(I only remember this because I bought all those BB shetland vests last year when they were in the full-line stores and thought 'why can't they just name these "blue" and "yellow"?' And just in case you go back and buy the same vest in the deeper brickish red, it is officially "blaze".)


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Thanks for the correction on the vest colors, CM Wolf. In all fairness the BB salesman was not the one at fault in this instance. I had simply offered my interpretation of the colors. Are you satisfied with your vest purchases at this point? They did indeed have the Blaze vests in stock as well and I am sorely tempted! 



Cardinals5 said:


> My trick to getting a good, tight knot in a bow tie (only for adjustable ones) is to set the length fairly loose to begin, tie a normal knot, pull fairly hard on both sides of the adjustable straps simultaneously, which tightens the knot, and then set the length to the appropriate size of your neck. This can be a little tricky, but once you learn it you'll always have a great looking knot in your bow. Before learning this trick online, my bows were always too loose and looked miserable.


Thanks for the suggestion, Cardinals5, and I will certainly give it a try. But alas, I struggled with the bow-tie for twenty, plus minutes this AM...the plan being to wear same to Sunday services...we arrived late and I was wearing a standard tie!  However, I will master that tie, even if I have to kill it in the process. When I enjoy such success, I will contact our very own Cordial Churchman and perhaps give one of Ellie's ties a try.

PS: LOL! The wife deemed it fitting to note, in the midst of this morning's struggles, that the words slipping from my mouth at the time, didn't sound very christian!


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

CM Wolff said:


> If you really want to know, the "official" BB colors of the vests you bought are "lullaby" (the blue) and "marzipan" (the amber).
> 
> (I only remember this because I bought all those BB shetland vests last year when they were in the full-line stores and thought 'why can't they just name these "blue" and "yellow"?' And just in case you go back and buy the same vest in the deeper brickish red, it is officially "blaze".)


I got the Blaze last year; very nice for the money at clearance. Too bad they didn't offer cardigans in that color.

Got some cream wool trousers @ PRL outlet to go with the B/W AE McClain specs from earlier this month. And a navy gingham BD and navy plaid tie @ BB outlet. Not bad for $90 OTD on the three, even if the shirt is non-iron.


----------



## CM Wolff (Jun 7, 2006)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Thanks for the correction on the vest colors, CM Wolf. In all fairness the BB salesman was not the one at fault in this instance. I had simply offered my interpretation of the colors. Are you satisfied with your vest purchases at this point? They did indeed have the Blaze vests in stock as well and I am sorely tempted!


I love those shetland vests, you will be happy with your purchase! I wear at least one weekly throughout the winter.


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

Alan, this has got to be illegal! :icon_smile_big: What a great find.



AlanC said:


> ^Thanks for the very kind words. It really is a fantastic sweater. There is some slight pilling, but nothing that can't be removed pretty easily and quickly.


----------



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

CrackedCrab said:


> ^^ well played Sir. Something now tells me November may be Alden suede month for me...


recently picked up some suede tassels myself, and I was thinking about getting some suede ptbs like mcarthur's, but i can't find them anywhere...


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

closerlook said:


> recently picked up some suede tassels myself, and I was thinking about getting some suede ptbs like mcarthur's, but i can't find them anywhere...


enjoy wearing! post picture


----------



## Corcovado (Nov 24, 2007)

*tie me up, tie me down*

Four ties from www.thetiebar.com: Further comments in this post.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

I found an amazing Corenneli suit jacket at the thrift store (on 99 cents day!).

The matching trousers were nowhere to be found, but last time I found an orphaned suit jacket at the store (an amazing old BB flannel in my size) the trousers appeared 2 weeks later (after I had passed on the jacket and it had sold).
So I'll be driven mad retuning often to check for trousers, or I'll just given up and have some new rags.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

No clothing of note in November, but three persian rugs for the house.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

The shirt from Deo Veritas is just about all I got in November.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

Reds & Tops said:


> My Pet, nice finds.
> 
> This month was good to me, in addition to round one at Press I picked up two more shirts and another bow tie.
> 
> I also stopped by Uniqlo in SOHO last Sunday. Not Trad, I Know - but the constant line outside intrigued me. I was pleasantly surprised to see very reasonably priced socks in a variety of patterns - solid, heather, argyle, check, etc. Needless to say I picked up quite a few.


A lot of interesting wool plaid pants at Uniqlo. Fun for the holiday season.


----------

